# Please help!!! Bad diarrhea!



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Teddy has bad diarrhea! Like the one where he can't even make it to the "bathroom." 

I posted on Monday on how I was went and bought wet food to mix with his kibble so that he could put some weight on him. While I was at the store, I also picked up "Ultra oil skin and coat supplement." It's suppose to help with his dry skin. 

Well, he seems to love the wet food mixed with his kibble and doesn't seem to mind the oil I add to his food. 

Since the first time he had the his "new" food, I noticed his stool was a little loose. I figured it was because since he was having wet food it wouldn't be as firm. Other than it being a little loose he was pooping the same amount at approximately the same time. 

Until today, when I got home it was like it rained poop. He goes outside to the bathroom, but for the most part he goes on his peepad in my room. Specially right now since we are having occasional rain and its super cold. Thank god I don't have carpet! 

In essense, it's not a lot. It's just a little here, a little there, a little everywhere!

I have seen him and he does a little drop walk does another little drop a little more and more!

I read in another thread to give him pumpkin, but it wasn't clear to me if it was fresh pumpkin or canned. If fresh, do I just cut it up and give it to him or boil it or cook it?


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Please check with someone more knowledgable than me but...I believe it is canned pumpkin...not the pumpkin pie filling though. I am so sorry he is feeling yucky.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

id assume is was canned pumpkin(make sure its not pumpkin pie filling) since i dont know if you can get a pumpkin this time of the year. as far as diarrhea goes i normally just let it go its course id lay off the extra food tell he is "normal" again and then try again making sure not to add very much of the new stuff tell he has been eating it for a little while. i normally give plain yogurt to my dogs when they have upset tummy. also plenty of water.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Fifi said:


> Please check with someone more knowledgable than me but...I believe it is canned pumpkin...not the pumpkin pie filling though. I am so sorry he is feeling yucky.


Thank you!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Dawnsohma said:


> id assume is was canned pumpkin(make sure its not pumpkin pie filling) since i dont know if you can get a pumpkin this time of the year. as far as diarrhea goes i normally just let it go its course id lay off the extra food tell he is "normal" again and then try again making sure not to add very much of the new stuff tell he has been eating it for a little while. i normally give plain yogurt to my dogs when they have upset tummy. also plenty of water.


What kind of plain yogurt do you give?

Thanks! Yes, I will be buying pedilyte tomorrow, since its really late here.

I hope it goes away fast I'm not enjoying the cleaning up.

By the way, your poodle is adorable! I always find it funny/weird when I see dogs on this forum that look a lot like Teddy. It's weird because I have never seen another poodle as cute as Teddy in person. As a matter of fact, I don't see many poodles at all. I wish I did though, so teddy could play with his 'relatives."


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would strongly suspect the oil, in addition to other change of diet.

If he is not vomiting, is drinking water, and there are no traces of blood, the standard advice for diarrhoea is to fast for 12 - 24 hours (as Teddy is so small, I'd just skip one or two meals), then feed very small bland meals. White rice, cooked in lots of water until it is very sloppy, with a little boiled skinless chicken meat or ground beef boiled to remove the fat is the usual recommendation - start with nearly all rice, and gradually add a little more meat as he improves. A little plain pumpkin can also help. Feed tiny meals several times a day. It's very important that he keeps drinking - the sloppy rice helps, and the broth from the chicken (no salt!) may also encourage him to drink.

If he doesn't improve in 48 hours, or if he shows signs of lethargy or dehydration, call your vet. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Canned pumpkin, definatly. Pie filling contains sugar which can make diarrhea worse. Look in the canned veggie aisle, usually on the lower shelves. I will never again go without keeping several cans on standby in my pantry. lol Just a teaspoon or two should help. Also works with constipation. 

Awesome stuff. Even my cats like it.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

fjm said:


> I would strongly suspect the oil, in addition to other change of diet.
> 
> If he is not vomiting, is drinking water, and there are no traces of blood, the standard advice for diarrhoea is to fast for 12 - 24 hours (as Teddy is so small, I'd just skip one or two meals), then feed very small bland meals. White rice, cooked in lots of water until it is very sloppy, with a little boiled skinless chicken meat or ground beef boiled to remove the fat is the usual recommendation - start with nearly all rice, and gradually add a little more meat as he improves. A little plain pumpkin can also help. Feed tiny meals several times a day. It's very important that he keeps drinking - the sloppy rice helps, and the broth from the chicken (no salt!) may also encourage him to drink.
> 
> If he doesn't improve in 48 hours, or if he shows signs of lethargy or dehydration, call your vet. Hope he feels better soon!


Thank you!

Heading to the store to by the pumpkin. He just had a little drops of blood last night. I was readying in another thread and it could be because of the diarrhea itself. 

I hope so, because other than the diarrhea he is acting normal. He does little bits of stool not so loose they are getting a little harder.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

FJM beat me to the punch I suspect the oil although new food could of course be an issue too. How much oil did you give him? Toys are so tiny so it is easy to overdo. Glad to hear things are firming up.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Remind me how old he is?? If there is ANY blood, I would personally head to the vet. Misha had intermittent diarrhea last week. As soon as I saw a little blood I took her in for a stool sample. She has Giardia. You may just want to rule out any parasites.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I agree...I'd contact the vet since he has blood in the stool. I tend to be extra cautious with the tiny dogs too. 
I give Lily canned pumpkin too - helps to firm up loose stool she sometimes has. I hope it helps Teddy.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> FJM beat me to the punch I suspect the oil although new food could of course be an issue too. How much oil did you give him? Toys are so tiny so it is easy to overdo. Glad to hear things are firming up.


Yes. I called the shop where I bought I bought the oil and wet food and they guessed the same time that mostlikely it was the oil. I gave him half a pump on every meal which was three times a day. He's only four pounds so I'm guessing it was alittle too much.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Remind me how old he is?? If there is ANY blood, I would personally head to the vet. Misha had intermittent diarrhea last week. As soon as I saw a little blood I took her in for a stool sample. She has Giardia. You may just want to rule out any parasites.


Teddy is only 11 months and he is 4 pounds. I just found two little drops of blood and a little bloody mucus on a stool piece. 

I gave him pumpkin and came to school. When I get home, I will check his poop again, if its bloody I will take him to the vet. 

I don't think it could be parasites since he takes interceptor once a month every month and this month he hasn't even been outside since hes recoving from surgery he had broken leg.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I agree...I'd contact the vet since he has blood in the stool. I tend to be extra cautious with the tiny dogs too.
> I give Lily canned pumpkin too - helps to firm up loose stool she sometimes has. I hope it helps Teddy.


I gave him the pumpkin before leaving. He ate it all. How much should I give him. I only gave him 3 tablespoons since he is only 4 pounds. 

Should I give him all he could eat?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Brenda-A said:


> Yes. I called the shop where I bought I bought the oil and wet food and they guessed the same time that mostlikely it was the oil. I gave him half a pump on every meal which was three times a day. He's only four pounds so I'm guessing it was alittle too much.


So are you saying you gave him a total of one and a half pumps per day of oil? I am guessing that is way, WAY too much for a dog his size. Can you measure out what a pump is (in a measuring spoon) so you can see exactly what you are giving him? 

Even 1 teaspoon of oil daily would be a huge amount for a 4-pound dog.

Too much fat, even when coming from a healthy source like fish oil, can lead to serious issues like diarrhea and even pancreatitis.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not sure whether there's a "definitive" dose for pumpkin for dogs, but our vet recommended we give our 25 lb spoo puppy 2 tbsp's twice a day. Others may be able to chime in on this one.

I should clarify that this is the dose she recommended to help firm up his poop as we work on ridding him of a GI parasite.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would give him only very tiny meals for the next day or two - 1-2 tablespoons three or four times a day. You want to give his digestive system time to recover. And yes, that sounds an awful lot of oil for a very tiny dog! You have to remember that when the instructions say "small dog", they tend to be thinking of under 15 pounds, or even under 20! My two are twice Teddy's size, but I still tend to be very careful about checking the amounts of any supplements or treats.

The recommended dosage for salmon oil is usually around 1,000mg per 20-30 pounds body weight, or, depending on the oil and the packaging, 1 pump/.5 teaspoon per 10 pounds body weight. So it sounds as if Teddy's been getting 3 or 4 times the recommended dose!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

PaddleAddict said:


> So are you saying you gave him a total of one and a half pumps per day of oil? I am guessing that is way, WAY too much for a dog his size. Can you measure out what a pump is (in a measuring spoon) so you can see exactly what you are giving him?
> 
> Even 1 teaspoon of oil daily would be a huge amount for a 4-pound dog.
> 
> Too much fat, even when coming from a healthy source like fish oil, can lead to serious issues like diarrhea and even pancreatitis.


Yes, I agree. Now that I think about it, it was alot.

When he gets better I will do like half a pump only once a day. It was my first time experiencing with oil so I over did. Learned my lesson!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

fjm said:


> I would give him only very tiny meals for the next day or two - 1-2 tablespoons three or four times a day. You want to give his digestive system time to recover. And yes, that sounds an awful lot of oil for a very tiny dog! You have to remember that when the instructions say "small dog", they tend to be thinking of under 15 pounds, or even under 20! My two are twice Teddy's size, but I still tend to be very careful about checking the amounts of any supplements or treats.
> 
> The recommended dosage for salmon oil is usually around 1,000mg per 20-30 pounds body weight, or, depending on the oil and the packaging, 1 pump/.5 teaspoon per 10 pounds body weight. So it sounds as if Teddy's been getting 3 or 4 times the recommended dose!


Totally right. I don't know what I was thinking. 

I thought the oil was good for him so I didn't think it could harm him.

Thanks for all the great advise.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Brenda-A said:


> What kind of plain yogurt do you give?
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I will be buying pedilyte tomorrow, since its really late here.
> 
> ...


sorry i went to bed right after posting that. just any plain yogurt should be fine. i eat mostly organic so i buy organic for the dogs as well. also thanks! Teddy is super cute! Esther is a mini but barely 7 pounds very hard to keep weight on her. at this point if he is still having diarrhea id recommend a vet trip to be safe like the others have said.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Dawnsohma said:


> sorry i went to bed right after posting that. just any plain yogurt should be fine. i eat mostly organic so i buy organic for the dogs as well. also thanks! Teddy is super cute! Esther is a mini but barely 7 pounds very hard to keep weight on her. at this point if he is still having diarrhea id recommend a vet trip to be safe like the others have said.


Thanks. I will buy him some yogurt. 

When I got home from school. I gave him the pumpkin, and he ate it. His gums were a little pale so I used a syringe and gave him water. He ate wet food only. He was starving because he devoured it lol

But now he's all better. Pooped normal. Thank God! He had me worried. 
I measured the pumps and three half pumps is half a teaspoon. 

I looked at his skin and the oil did help with his dry skin, but next time I will give him just a little drop. I think I will start on it next week and let his stomach rest. 

Thanks for all the great advise


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a link about dosage for fish oil

Fish Oil for Dogs Dosage - Proper fish oil dose for dogs

for when you are ready to start up again. It sounds like a little dab will do ya. I know you are considering raw which may help with dry skin issues. I occasionally give Swizzle cooked fish too. I am glad Teddy is back to normal. I realized from this thread that I really should have some pumpkin on hand. Swizzle has never had the runs but he probably will get them now that I said this and it is probably good to have on hand for the humans too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Canned pumpkin is one of those US things that it is almost impossibe to find in the UK - I think I shall ask my cousin to bring a couple of small tins next time she comes!

When you do reintroduce the oil, I'd start with a tiny dab a couple of times a week, rather than every day. That might help establish his tolerance levels without any horrible surprises! Mine get salmon and rice balls once a week - I found the salmon on its own was simply too rich for them. Then Sophy said the salmon and cooked rice was gloopy and sticky and horrible, so I make it into small balls and bake and freeze them. She quite likes them now - and it only takes an hour or so (yep, I know!!).


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Here is a link about dosage for fish oil
> 
> Fish Oil for Dogs Dosage - Proper fish oil dose for dogs
> 
> for when you are ready to start up again. It sounds like a little dab will do ya. I know you are considering raw which may help with dry skin issues. I occasionally give Swizzle cooked fish too. I am glad Teddy is back to normal. I realized from this thread that I really should have some pumpkin on hand. Swizzle has never had the runs but he probably will get them now that I said this and it is probably good to have on hand for the humans too.


Thank you!

Yes I am considering raw, but I'm a little scared. I hope his tummy reacts good to the change. 

Thanks for the article 

Pumpkin helped him a lot. I would have never guessed it. I am planning to have some handy too.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

fjm said:


> Canned pumpkin is one of those US things that it is almost impossibe to find in the UK - I think I shall ask my cousin to bring a couple of small tins next time she comes!
> 
> When you do reintroduce the oil, I'd start with a tiny dab a couple of times a week, rather than every day. That might help establish his tolerance levels without any horrible surprises! Mine get salmon and rice balls once a week - I found the salmon on its own was simply too rich for them. Then Sophy said the salmon and cooked rice was gloopy and sticky and horrible, so I make it into small balls and bake and freeze them. She quite likes them now - and it only takes an hour or so (yep, I know!!).


I think the tiny dab is a good idea. I wouldn't want to over do it again.

The salmon balls sound interesting. I shall look into them. I think natural is way better than any oil I can buy.


----------

